# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Hair Roller???

## Kathy from Orange County

Has anyone gotten any information about a Hair Roller.  You use it when using Rogaine and it supposedly makes it way more effective.  Any feed back would be appreciatted. :Smile: 

My DR has been using mesotherapy with a compounded formula of Biotin and Pantethaniol.  It is very effective and stopped my hair loss dead in it's tracks, then I got a 102&#37; fever and the the hair loss resumed.  I called my DR's office and they are no longer doing mesotherapy for hair loss, but while I was searching for another office that does it I came across the "Hair Roller".  I'm thinking that it would work with the compounded formula that I have.  Any thoughts????????

----------


## smileyface19

There is one called the Nanogen Scalproller but i don't think it's available to the United States. There are other derma rollers but apparently this thing is mint and works great, especially for the front.

----------


## saniaa83

Hair rollers work by breaking down the hair's hydrogen bonds, found in the hair's cortex, which cause hair to bend and become curly. Once the bonds are broken, hair is prevented from holding its original, natural form; however, the hydrogen bonds can re-form if exposed to moisture.

----------

